# HD Support



## missiontortilla (Sep 26, 2006)

In other forums there have been rumors that the S3 is going to support HD photo viewing in an upcoming release. Does this mean that HME will support HD on the S3? That would be awesome. For the current HME application I am developing it looks very stretched out on the S3, there is no way to detect widescreen mode.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

(As a current workaround to image squishing) Isn't there a way to check the TSN of the requesting TiVo, and if it starts with 648 (S3?) just pre-unsqueeze the image, so it looks at least somewhat correct (Aspect Ratio) when viewed as 16:9?


----------

